# The tram sheds..Sheffield.



## Mikeymutt (Jul 26, 2016)

We visited this place in Sheffield.and it's somewhere I have been wanting to go for ages.set in some old tram sheds you do not really go for the building but the fantastic graffiti in there.the place is used for a skate park as well with some makeshift ramps.we scrambled through the bushes to find more hidden bits.thanks to my friend who I have been talking to on fb for a while now.he made the time to come and meet me and my friends,and show us around then took us to another site.i loved this place.it was bright,colourful and bold.


----------



## krela (Jul 26, 2016)

Some really great stuff there, the quality is reflected in the quality of the paint (Montana 94 cans in your first pic), expensive stuff. 

Great photos as always Mikey, I really enjoyed this!


----------



## smiler (Jul 26, 2016)

A real beaut Mikey, Thanks


----------



## Rubex (Jul 26, 2016)

That graffiti is amazing! Love your take on this place


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jul 26, 2016)

Amazing stuff there, these guys should be commissioned not outlawed!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 26, 2016)

krela said:


> Some really great stuff there, the quality is reflected in the quality of the paint (Montana 94 cans in your first pic), expensive stuff.
> 
> Great photos as always Mikey, I really enjoyed this!


Thank you krela would not have known that about the cans


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 26, 2016)

smiler said:


> A real beaut Mikey, Thanks



Thank you smiler.it was good and I enjoyed it lots


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 26, 2016)

Rubex said:


> That graffiti is amazing! Love your take on this place


Thank you rubex.most kind ☺


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 26, 2016)

BikinGlynn said:


> Amazing stuff there, these guys should be commissioned not outlawed!


Thank you mate.they cerainly should not be hidden


----------



## Bones out (Jul 26, 2016)

Is #3 Phlegm?


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 26, 2016)

Normally I don't like graffiti on walls of derelict building but this is some pure artwork on here. Do I have to pick a favourite? Hmmm, okay I like the artwork called "Mars"


----------



## krela (Jul 26, 2016)

Bones out said:


> Is #3 Phlegm?



I can see why you think that, but no it's not. It is in a very similar (but not nearly as finely detailed) style.


----------



## Brewtal (Jul 26, 2016)

That is some incredible graffiti. Your style has taken it to a whole new level. As good as it all is the last pic is by far my favourite.


----------



## oldscrote (Jul 27, 2016)

Good to see Waldorf and Astoria giving their approval of it all


----------



## HughieD (Jul 27, 2016)

Just up the road from me! Fab set mate. Some old friends there and some new art too. Top job.


----------



## theartist (Jul 27, 2016)

as a practising fine artist it is not difficult to see the talent poured into graffitti. maybe it will go mainsteam at some time. the problem is the violent undertones of the work. the sod you feeling the work gives off is a little disturbing. maybe adapting the content would help.however all art is political.


----------



## night crawler (Jul 27, 2016)

That is quality, what shame it's hidden away some superb art there favourite has to be don't feed the trolls


----------



## Dam_01 (Jul 27, 2016)

Like a bit of graffiti myself. Some good, colourful stuff there!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Wombat (Jul 27, 2016)

Excellent stuff mate
What an awesome building


----------



## Bones out (Jul 27, 2016)

krela said:


> I can see why you think that, but no it's not. It is in a very similar (but not nearly as finely detailed) style.



I guess - amazed there is no phlegm there given the fact it's Sheffield. Cheers for that Krela. Google failed me for once.


----------



## tazong (Jul 27, 2016)

Thats fantastic pal - just fantastic


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 28, 2016)

Absolutely superb street art.Greatimages.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Potter (Jul 30, 2016)

Impressive graf


----------



## rwhb12 (Jul 31, 2016)

Wow, great art!


----------

